# Infusion set site....



## sacol4940 (Mar 20, 2013)

The last couple of times I've changed it, a little bit of insulin has come back out of the hole that the cannula has left behind...is this normal?

Also, do you put a plaster over the spot where the old cannula was?


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, noticed this with the insulin sometimes too and all has been fine re: BG's but not sure how normal it is.

I think it's fine to leave the old site without a plaster on, probably best to let the air at it, we have never bothered with a plaster. Occasionally will pop a little sudacrem or the like on if the skin looks a little irritable from the sticky.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 20, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> I think it's fine to leave the old site without a plaster on, probably best to let the air at it, we have never bothered with a plaster. Occasionally will pop a little sudacrem or the like on if the skin looks a little irritable from the sticky.



Agree with Hanmillmum.

I use a little Savlon, hoping that it would help the old site to heal a little faster


----------



## suziepoo (Mar 20, 2013)

I get a little insulin seeping out too. I only ever cover the hole if it's bleeding badly - usually coz I've nicked a vein! But I've just arranged to get some 6mm canulas instead of 8mm ones.


----------



## geoffreyray (Mar 26, 2013)

*Iritation of cannula site*

New pumper otherwise old! Have not yet noticed any backflow but have suffered reaction to adhesive for some time after removal, is this common any remedies, teaseed oil stops it itching but doesn't clear it. Would not recommend a plaster I find sites heal quickly in spite of some bruising (warfarin) some brands of pump may be different mine is Accu-chek tender link which looks frightening but works painlessly


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 26, 2013)

geoffreyray said:


> New pumper otherwise old! Have not yet noticed any backflow but have suffered reaction to adhesive for some time after removal, is this common any remedies, teaseed oil stops it itching but doesn't clear it. Would not recommend a plaster I find sites heal quickly in spite of some bruising (warfarin) some brands of pump may be different mine is Accu-chek tender link which looks frightening but works painlessly




Hi geoffreyray 

Perhaps you could try "cavilon" spray for that reaction, it forms a film/barrier to protect skin against the adhesives from medical devices.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have had some insulin seepage on occasion.........

And I haven't applied any cream as yet......there is a reddish tint to the site for a day or two.....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 27, 2013)

I leave the old set in for a couple of hours. No seepage then.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 27, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I leave the old set in for a couple of hours. No seepage then.




really?, never thought of that........


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2013)

I havnt had any problems 4yrs plus. If you change site after being in bath etc skin is normally softer. Have you folks who get leakage just bolused ?  You would have thought a problem with absorbtion, What would happen with mdi ? Same ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 27, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> really?, never thought of that........



It's basic pump training, leave cannula in for a couple of hours so that any insulin left in the old cannula gets absorbed, it also gives you an emergency port in case of new cannula failure.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 27, 2013)

We weren't given this "basic" training though consider it good advice and do try to get the little one to tolerate having both in for even a little while if nothing else. 
I did forget once that both were in and suprisingly she did too, but bath-time was a prompt reminder  (stupid mum!)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 27, 2013)

Hanmillmum said:


> I did forget once that both were in and suprisingly she did too, but bath-time was a prompt reminder  (stupid mum!)



Lol, I think you will find we all forget to remove the old cannula every now and then. It must be harder for the carer as they are not wearing the pump.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 27, 2013)

I've seen you post this before Sue, but I still don't really get it... To my mind the .7u (or whatever) in the cannula is not connected to any bolus since you fill the cannula as a separate operation after the set change (with the recommended amount to fill just that empty part under the skin) so insulin/boluses delivered that are only concerned with what comes 'out of the end' rather than a part of a bolus being involved in filling the cannula itself. Maybe it's different on your pump, but it wasn't suggested during my pump training.

I don't seem to be .7u down after a change and it does make me wonder if I would end up .7u over if that cannula's worth did get sucked in when the old set was left in. Can't say I've tried as by the time I change the old ones are often feeling a bit itchy and I'm glad to get rid!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Mike,
          each pump trainer has told me to leave old cannula in whilst new one beds in. I'm on pump no 2 now. I have noticed if I don't leave it in then my blood sugars tend to rise quite a bit at set change even if it's changed before a meal bolus.


----------



## Julia (Mar 27, 2013)

I too always leave the old set in for a couple of hours until I am sure new one is working and ensure any insulin is absorbed from last one. Didn't realise everyone didn't do this. That's why these forums are great!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 28, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Mike,
> each pump trainer has told me to leave old cannula in whilst new one beds in. I'm on pump no 2 now. I have noticed if I don't leave it in then my blood sugars tend to rise quite a bit at set change even if it's changed before a meal bolus.



Really interesting that it has never been mentioned.

Must try to remember to ask when I next have pump clinic (not till the summer so I don't hold out much hope!)


----------



## Sophiaa_95 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ohhh I have always been told to leave my old cannula in for at least 2 hours to ensure that the new one is working and to let the excess insulin go into my body. 

It can be very useful if you've changed your cannula in the morning before a full-day ahead and your new cannula decides not to work and you have forgotten to take spares! And by two hours you should have realised if the sight is or is not working  

Very interesting to know different things are taught as seems like a brilliant idea to me  xxx


----------



## martindt1606 (Apr 10, 2013)

I was advised to leave the old canula in until I was happy that the new infusion set up was working.  I tend to change before breakfast so that when I check my bloods before lunch I know the set up is working and can remove the canula patch.

I've had to re-use the old patch twice both due to leaving the plastic cap on the needle and not realising.


----------



## squeeze321 (Jun 29, 2013)

I prep my skin with TCP, smells revolting but seems to stop me itching like a scabby cat in an ant's nest. I have not noticed insulin coming out of the old cannula site yet but I may have wiped it away with the TCP and cotton wool before noticing.

I have been pumping for just over 12 months (22/05/2012) and I prefer to use a small round spot plaster to cover my sites, occassionally the site has become itchy and uncomfortable so I like to cover it.

I have also found baby oil very effective for removing the old cannula but I suppose other oils may also do the same.


----------



## Riri (Jun 29, 2013)

I also leave it in for 2-3 hours after reading someone's post on here ages ago. It's helpful if for any reason the new cannula gives you issues - a quick fix to re-connect to old site until sorted. I was at a pump session this week and mentioned it to them - the Medtronic rep said it was a good tip.


----------

